# External Insulation Algae Problem



## peepee (9 Sep 2014)

Hi,

I had external insulation applied to my home in Cork two years ago. Product used was Parex. I wont name the company that did it. Now the house is covered with a green algae that i've been told i'll have to have professionally cleaned with chemicals every 3 years. The company in question wont answer emails, registered letters or return phone calls.

Has anyone else experienced a similar problem? 
Can anyone give me advice on best course of action?
Please PM me if you want to know the name of the company.


----------



## col (10 Sep 2014)

I think green algae forming on surfaces that dont get great sunshine is normal in Ireland particularly if near trees. I would have green algae on north facing roof slates and patio slabs in my home. I clean if off every few years. I have also noticed some algae growth on painted wall surfaces but very little on brickwork in the same area.


----------



## Sandals (10 Sep 2014)

Same here on chinney sides that dont get sunshine, had huge trees next door but thankfully gone...we paint house every yr so the build up wasnt noticeable but chimmey it is...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Sep 2014)

Why don't you contact the suppliers - Parex ? 

Do a search for Parex and green algae and you will get plenty of results including 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=108540

Brendan


----------

